# MK4 GTI "in light" fog light change



## slampton (Jun 15, 2009)

I've searched everywhere and i cant find any info on it....
I have a 2001 GTI and the headlights have fogs built in to them, right below the turn signal, and the bulb is... wierd.
i took the hedlight apart and changed all the bulbs except this stupid fog light bulb.. i dont get it, there is a blb and a setting with a wire coming out of it, so i went to the store and found the replacement bulb and it also has this weird wire coming out of it. i took the headlight apart again to try to figure it out and its got me stumped. i tried to pull the old wire out of this plastic black connector but it doesnt seem to do anything when i unclip it.....
Can anyone PLEASE help its driving me nuts that only one fog light works!!!!






















any help would be much appreciated!







</a>


_Modified by slampton at 3:05 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## slampton (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MK4 GTI "in light" fog light change (slampton)*

someone HAS to know how to do this. im just retarded or something....


----------



## enmtx (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI "in light" fog light change (slampton)*

Excuse the crappy wiring.








The brown wire is ground to the metal base, the black wire connects with the only wire coming from your fog bulb. Make sure the light is secured with the clip, or it will not ground.


----------



## slampton (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MK4 GTI "in light" fog light change (enmtx)*

i just couldnt figure out how to get the wire out of the clip, i messed with it for like 30 mins and it had me stumped....


----------

